

MathTran - Mathnerd314
http://www.mathtran.org/

======
jfno67
How is it different from Google chart API for Tex?

[http://www.mathtran.org/cgi-
bin/mathtran?D=1;tex=\textstyle%...](http://www.mathtran.org/cgi-
bin/mathtran?D=1;tex=\\textstyle%20\\frac{p_2}{p_1}%3D1%2B\\frac{2\\gamma}{\\gamma%2B1}\(M_1^2-1\))

[http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=tx&chl=\textstyle...](http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=tx&chl=\\textstyle%20\\frac{p_2}{p_1}%3D1%2B\\frac{2\\gamma}{\\gamma%2B1}\(M_1^2-1\))

~~~
Mathnerd314
1) It's open-source - <http://sourceforge.net/projects/mathtran/> \- so you
can run it yourself

2) It actually uses TeX, and so supports a bit more math (they're working on
full LaTeX)

3) The editor is interactive - you can watch it being typeset as you type

~~~
jfno67
Thanks, those are notable differences.

------
r3570r3
Maths always works as a great turn on for geeks. However, the fact that the
project is open source will help it gain a wider acceptance.

